# What music gets you pumped?



## ChicoRico (May 7, 2015)

Whats on your gym playlist if you listen to music while you train?


----------



## trodizzle (May 7, 2015)

Podcasts mostly.

Tiesto Club Life
Hardwell On Air
Afrojack Jacked Radio
Steve Aoki Aoiki's House


----------



## Lilo (May 7, 2015)

I am the beast...
Let me hear you scream
Born to raise Hell


On repeat


----------



## deadlift666 (May 7, 2015)

Death metal.


----------



## Azog (May 7, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> Death metal.



Metal all the way. Slayer always does the job!
If I'm feeling a bit cheesy, Nekrogoblikon is awesome, too.


----------



## Beefcake (May 7, 2015)

Korn, Disturbed, System of a Down, Rage against the machine, etc.  Pandora has a great music selection for my iphone.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 7, 2015)

Kool and the Gang
Bee Gee's
Saturday Night Fever soundtrack

ya know, the good shit...


----------



## LeanHerm (May 7, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Podcasts mostly.
> 
> Tiesto Club Life
> Hardwell On Air
> ...


 this right hurrrrr!!! 


I like metal as well just depends what mood I'm in.  If I'm lifting heavy then metal, if doing cardio and ghey bodybuilding shit then edm


----------



## stonetag (May 8, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Kool and the Gang
> Bee Gee's
> Saturday Night Fever soundtrack
> 
> ya know, the good shit...


 That a kid...lol


----------



## NbleSavage (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Itburnstopee (May 8, 2015)

Metal. Some rap and rock rap. If it's cardio then it has to be straight metal.


----------



## carebear81 (May 9, 2015)

Fort Minor - Remember The Name (OFFICIAL Video) HD: http://youtu.be/VDvr08sCPOc


----------



## LeanHerm (May 9, 2015)

Carebear that used to be my shit!!! I love fort minor and used to love linkin park until they turned ghey


----------



## carebear81 (May 9, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Carebear that used to be my shit!!! I love fort minor and used to love linkin park until they turned ghey



I still like some of Linkin Park's music, but I lost alot respect for them last summer. Drove out to the Gorge (aboutique 2 hrs from my house), by myself, after working all day on a Saturday, just to see them. Their stage presence was nonexistent, they didn't  work the crowd at all, acted like they didn't  even give a ****. I sat through 3 songs, turned around and went home. Had more fun on the drive there and back!


----------



## carebear81 (May 9, 2015)

*a lot of... jeez. I need sleep. Lol!


----------



## carebear81 (May 9, 2015)

*about.... That's  it. I give up. Going back to drinking my beer. ;p


----------



## TriniJuice (May 9, 2015)

I only listen to moans and screams of random pornos,
Gets the blood pumpN....


----------



## Itburnstopee (May 9, 2015)

TriniJuice said:


> I only listen to moans and screams of random pornos,
> Gets the blood pumpN....



Until you drop a plate on your pecker!











Or you know, you could always use it to hold the plates you aren't using ATM.


----------



## Yaya (May 9, 2015)

Track 3 from "Ann Frank the musical"


----------



## Jada (May 9, 2015)

Rick ross, jadakiss and meek mill


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 9, 2015)

Jada said:


> Rick ross, jadakiss and meek mill



No Styles P? Son I am disappoint


----------



## Tren4Life (May 9, 2015)




----------



## Ggeneral (May 9, 2015)

Luther Vandross


----------



## carebear81 (May 10, 2015)

Roy Jones - Can't be touched: http://youtu.be/GoCOg8ZzUfg


----------



## Pounds (May 10, 2015)

Salt n Pepa.      Push it
Helps me with that last rep.


----------



## Itburnstopee (May 10, 2015)

Pounds said:


> Salt n Pepa.      Push it
> Helps me with that last rep.



So you push that weight... Real good?


----------



## Pounds (May 11, 2015)

Lmao, oh yea


----------



## curtisvill (May 11, 2015)

Englebert Humperdink.


----------



## Bigbee2936 (May 14, 2015)

August burns red 
Texas in july
Thy art is murder (if you wanna lift like a jacked demon about to overtake the mother ****in earth)


----------



## carebear81 (May 14, 2015)

Fall Out Boy - Centuries (Official Video): http://youtu.be/LBr7kECsjcQ


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (May 15, 2015)

Classical for cardio, especially Vivaldi.

Metal and rap for lifting weight.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (May 28, 2015)

DMX, Godsmack, White Zombie for sure


----------

